# Einbauerklärung



## stevenn (20 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will eine Einbauerklärung für eine unvollständige Maschine erstellen. Ein Antriebssystem und der Kunde will keine Angaben zu seinem Prüfling (Anbauten) machen.
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie und ob ich eingehaltene Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen darlegen soll.
In der MRL wird ja verlangt,
_eine Erklärung, *welche grundlegenden Anforderungen dieser Richtlinie zur Anwendung kommen und eingehalten
werden*, ferner eine Erklärung, dass die speziellen technischen Unterlagen gemäß Anhang VII Teil B erstellt
wurden, sowie gegebenenfalls eine Erklärung, dass die unvollständige Maschine anderen einschlägigen Richtlinien
entspricht._
Nun mein Problem, natürlich halten wir für unseren Teil (für unsere unvollständige Maschine) z.B. den Punkt _1.3.2. Bruchrisiko beim Betrieb_ ein. Aber es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was der Kunde nun an unser Antriebssystem anschließt. Halte ich diesen Punkt nun ein und muss/kann ich ihn angeben oder darf ich das nicht, weil das Anbauteil vom Kunden nicht bewerten werden konnte?
Oder nehmen wir den Punkt _1.2.4.3. Stillsetzen im Notfall_. den habe ich für meinen Teil betrachtet und dafür auch Not-Halte vorgesehen. Aber wie sich das Kundenanbauteil verhalten(trudeln/bremsen) muss/soll, das weiß ich nicht. Für meinen Teil habe ich es betrachtet, gebe ich diesen Punkt nun als erfüllt an oder als relevant, so dass der Kunde weiß er muss seinen Part auch bewerten? 
Weiteres Beispiel, natürlich habe ich meine unvollständige Maschine so gebaut, dass ein Brand- und Überhitzungsrisiko (_1.5.6. Brand)_ vermieden wird, aber ob das Kundenanbauteil die Forderung erfüllt weiß ich nicht. Meine unvollständige Maschine tut es.
Letztes Beispiel, meine drehenden Teile sind alle abgedeckt.gebe ich nun an, dass ich _1.3.7 Risiken durch bewegliche Teile_ einhalte? Beim Kunden könnten sich auch Teile drehen. ich habe aber alles abgedeckt.
Mein Problem ist, wenn ich diese Sachen unabhängig vom Kundenteil als erfüllt betrachte, dann muss ich ja alles einhalten und angeben, weil mein Teil an sich sicher ist. Vom Kundenanbau können aber Gefahren ausgehen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## nilpferd (21 September 2016)

Hallo Stevenn,

auf die einzelnen Aspekte, wie die Maschinensicherheit erreicht wird brauchst Du nicht eingehen. Du erklärst ja, dass die Maschine noch nicht vollständig ist. Ein Verweis auf die Einhaltung der anzuwendenden Normen reicht völlig. Bei uns wird das in der Regel so formuliert:

_Der Hersteller erklärt, dass das oben genannte Produkt eine unvollständige Maschine im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie ist.
Das Produkt ist ausschließlich zum Einbau in die blablabla-Anlage bei der Firma Blubb GmbH bestimmt und entspricht daher noch nicht allen Anforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie

Die Inbetriebnahme ist erst dann erlaubt, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass die gesamte Maschine nach Ihrer Fertigstellung die Bestimmungen der EG-Maschinenrichtlinie erfüllt.

Das oben genannte Produkt erfüllt die Anforderungen der einschlägigen Richtlinien.

Folgende Normen wurden angewandt:
- EN ISO 10000       - EN 000           - EN ISO 13849-1
- EN ISO 10000       - EN 00000-1    - EN ISO 0000   

Folgende nationale Normen, Richtlinien und Spezifikationen wurden angewandt :
- DIN VDE 0000      - VDI 0000 
_

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## stevenn (21 September 2016)

Hallo nilpferd,

hm ich denke schon das die MRL verlangt, das man auf die einzelnen Aspekte eingeht.
In der MRL steht ja speziell,
*"...eine Erklärung, welche grundlegenden Anforderungen dieser Richtlinie zur Anwendung kommen und eingehalten werden..."*
und wenn man auch nach Beispielen googelt werden einzelne Kapitel (z.B. 1.2.3, 1.6) auch genannt.

http://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/de/html/library/document/5014318,13
http://www.kothes.de/infopool/vorlagen-zur-konformitaets-und-einbauerklaerung.html

beim zweiten Beispiel ist auch eine Liste, so wie ich mir das gedacht habe als Anhang zur Einbauerklärung dabei.

Im Leitfaden zur MRL steht unter §385:
_In dem nach Absatz 4 in Anhang II Teil 1 Abschnitt B vorgeschriebenen Satz hat der Hersteller der unvollständigen Maschine in der Einbauerklärung *genau anzugeben, welche der anwendbaren grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen angewandt und erfüllt wurden.*_


----------



## Safety (21 September 2016)

Hallo,
Du musst die GSA angeben die von Dir für die unvollständige Maschine eingehalten werden.
Und nur die!
Der Satz gibt eigentlich schon alle Antworten. Du gibst ja Schnittstelle und Grenzen für die unvollständige Maschine vor und wenn du in diesen Grenzen GSA erfüllst dann musst Du die Angeben.
Ist nicht immer einfach, aber man gibt eben nur die GSA an die man auch wirklich im vollem Umfang für die angegebenen Grenzen einhält und nicht mehr.
Du musst eh eine Montageanleitung und Betriebsanleitung erstellen, in der Du die Grenzen definierst und auch eine genaue Schnittstellenbeschreibung und was man tun muss um die unvollständige Maschine in eine Maschine einzubauen.


----------



## stevenn (22 September 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du musst die GSA angeben die von Dir für die unvollständige Maschine eingehalten werden.
> Und nur die!


ah ok danke.dann halte ich eigentlich alles ein, welche auf mein Antriebssystem zutreffen.die einzige Schnittstelle die ich dann habe, ist eine Kupplung, für die es aber auch eine Abdeckung gibt.
dann kann ich sagen ich halte alles ein und in der Montageanleitung steht dann "Abdeckung muss angebracht werden" oder?


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du musst die GSA angeben die von Dir für die unvollständige Maschine eingehalten werden.
> Und nur die!
> Der Satz gibt eigentlich schon alle Antworten. Du gibst ja Schnittstelle und Grenzen für die unvollständige Maschine vor und wenn du in diesen Grenzen GSA erfüllst dann musst Du die Angeben.
> ...


Hallo, um einen neuen Post nicht zu machen, schreibe ich hier.

Bedeutet diese Nachricht, dass man eine normale RBU machen muss?
Also, in der Einbauerklärung die MRL + die wichtigsten Normen nennen, und zusätzlich eine RBU + Montageanleitung erstellen.... Richtig?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## stevenn (17 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo, um einen neuen Post nicht zu machen, schreibe ich hier.
> 
> Bedeutet diese Nachricht, dass man eine normale RBU machen muss?
> Also, in der Einbauerklärung die MRL + die wichtigsten Normen nennen, und zusätzlich eine RBU + Montageanleitung erstellen.... Richtig?
> ...


ja auch für deine unvollständige Maschine musst du eine RBU machen.
du musst eigentlich die gleiche Arbeit machen, wie bei einer vollständigen maschine, es unterscheidet sich an manchen Punkten. z.B. Einbauerklärung oder wie von dir schon erwähnt die Montageanleitung


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> ja auch für deine unvollständige Maschine musst du eine RBU machen.
> du musst eigentlich die gleiche Arbeit machen, wie bei einer vollständigen maschine, es unterscheidet sich an manchen Punkten. z.B. Einbauerklärung oder wie von dir schon erwähnt die Montageanleitung


Danke Dir Stevenn.

Dann eigentlich ist nicht "einfacher" eine Einbauerklärung zu machen als eine Konformitätserklärung, sonst heißt Einbauerklärung anstatt Konformitätserklärung, und Montageanleitung anstatt Betriebsanleitung, sehe ich es richtig?

Und in der  Einbauerklärung selbst reicht wenn man die MRL und die wichtigsten Normen schreibt? (wie bei der Konformitätserklärung) oder muss man die Punkte von Anhang I auch nennen? (ich würde nein sagen, deswegen der RBU)

Und die letzte Frage, bei einer Einbauerklärung muss keine CE Kennzeichnung angebracht werden. Aber wenn die unvollständige Maschine auch die EMV Richtlinie trifft ja, richtig? Wie macht man es, eine Einbauerklärung (MRL), und ein zusätzliches Dokument (Konformitätserklärung wegen EMV), oder eine Einbauerklärung mit MRL+EMV Richtlinie + CE Zeichnung?

Danke und vorab ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## stevenn (17 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke Dir Stevenn.
> 
> Dann eigentlich ist nicht "einfacher" eine Einbauerklärung zu machen als eine Konformitätserklärung, sonst heißt Einbauerklärung anstatt Konformitätserklärung, und Montageanleitung anstatt Betriebsanleitung, sehe ich es richtig?


ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Wenn es eine unvollständige Maschine ist, dann eine Einbauerklärung und wenn es eine Maschine ist dann eine Konformitätserklärung. das hat meiner meinung nach nichts mit "einfacher" zu tun.


Elektriko schrieb:


> Und in der  Einbauerklärung selbst reicht wenn man die MRL und die wichtigsten Normen schreibt? (wie bei der Konformitätserklärung) oder muss man die Punkte von Anhang I auch nennen? (ich würde nein sagen, deswegen der RBU)


du musst angeben welche Punkte aus Anhang I du eingehalten hast!


Elektriko schrieb:


> Und die letzte Frage, bei einer Einbauerklärung muss keine CE Kennzeichnung angebracht werden. Aber wenn die unvollständige Maschine auch die EMV Richtlinie trifft ja, richtig?


Aufgrund der Einbauerklärung gibt es kein CE, richtig. wenn andere Richtlinien zutreffen, dann musst du diese natürlich CE-Kennzeichnen, wenn das die anzuwendende Richtlinie verlangt (z.B. EMV)


Elektriko schrieb:


> Wie macht man es, eine Einbauerklärung (MRL), und ein zusätzliches Dokument (Konformitätserklärung wegen EMV), oder eine Einbauerklärung mit MRL+EMV Richtlinie + CE Zeichnung?
> 
> Danke und vorab ein schönes Wochenende!


Eine eigene Einbauerklärung nach MRL und eine eigene Konformitätserklärung nach z.B. EMV


----------



## Elektriko (17 September 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Wenn es eine unvollständige Maschine ist, dann eine Einbauerklärung und wenn es eine Maschine ist dann eine Konformitätserklärung. das hat meiner meinung nach nichts mit "einfacher" zu tun.


Die Frage war weil ich habe schon Leute getroffen, dass denken die Einbauerk. einfacher als eine KE zu machen ist, und für mich sind beide gleich aufwendig


stevenn schrieb:


> du musst angeben welche Punkte aus Anhang I du eingehalten hast!


Ja in der RBU ja, aber auch in der Einbauerklärung selbst? 


stevenn schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Einbauerklärung gibt es kein CE, richtig. wenn andere Richtlinien zutreffen, dann musst du diese natürlich CE-Kennzeichnen, wenn das die anzuwendende Richtlinie verlangt (z.B. EMV)
> 
> Eine eigene Einbauerklärung nach MRL und eine eigene Einbauerklärung nach z.B. EMV


Es gibt keine Einbauerklärung nach EMV, du meintest KE nach EMV, Tippfehler?


----------



## stevenn (17 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Die Frage war weil ich habe schon Leute getroffen, dass denken die Einbauerk. einfacher als eine KE zu machen ist, und für mich sind beide gleich aufwendig


sehe ich nicht so


Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja in der RBU ja, aber auch in der Einbauerklärung selbst?


ja auf der Einbauerklärung selbst. steht in der MRL


Elektriko schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Einbauerklärung nach EMV, du meintest KE nach EMV, Tippfehler?


ja, schon geändert


----------

